# First bio-Active terrarium help



## Tittysprink (Oct 14, 2016)

I am working with a 12x12x18 zilla verticle tank and have been slowly but steadily gathering materials.  Ive got spring tails coming, along with some tropical orange isopods, and two plants so far, pellionia repens, and davallia fejeensis.  Got my hydroballs and mesh screen, going to get abg sustrate soon, and magnolia leaf litter.  Just want to know if im off on a good start or not, would like some constructive criticism.


----------



## viper69 (Oct 15, 2016)

What are you going to keep in there? Sounds like a great setup for darts.


----------



## Tittysprink (Oct 15, 2016)

I wanted to pull it off with a gecko, dont think im ready for darts.


----------



## Khoa (Oct 15, 2016)

Here are my boys (Heterometrus Laoticus, our native scorpion)


----------



## Tittysprink (Oct 15, 2016)

Never kept a scorpion before, how is it.  I've been considering an emperor scorpion as a beginner.


----------



## vespers (Oct 16, 2016)

It depends on what gecko species you're trying to house in there, we can give you a more detailed response.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tittysprink (Oct 16, 2016)

Sorry about that, i was thinking of crested geckos, unless you have any recommendations for a better type of gecko, theres a reptile expo next week where i am so there will probably be a whole variety of geckos to choose from


----------



## viper69 (Oct 16, 2016)

Tittysprink said:


> Sorry about that, i was thinking of crested geckos, unless you have any recommendations for a better type of gecko, theres a reptile expo next week where i am so there will probably be a whole variety of geckos to choose from


Have you kept lizards before, specifically geckos? What level of experience do you have w/herps? There's a variety of geckos hah, but some are NOT for beginners, they are too delicate.

Crested gex are easy to keep. The gecko forum is the best place to learn about them from my understanding. I almost bough some at one point.


----------



## Tittysprink (Oct 16, 2016)

Ive had leopard geckos and ball pythons before, along with some red ear slider turtles, so i do have some familiarity with herps, but i am one to enjoy handling with my animals.


----------



## viper69 (Oct 16, 2016)

Tittysprink said:


> Ive had leopard geckos and ball pythons before, along with some red ear slider turtles, so i do have some familiarity with herps, but i am one to enjoy handling with my animals.


Gotcha. I'd go cresteds in that case. I will say that Cresteds do jump off you. You can't rely on them to sit there like beard dragons. Just like Lep Gex, will walk off your hand regardless of height. Cresties also drop their tales more so than Lep Gex. So if that's an issue for you....
If not, that's the species to get.

Don't get any type of Day gecko. They are for staring at only. Their super flighty, and their skin comes off at the slightest touch.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vespers (Oct 17, 2016)

I have several Crested geckos at home, my wife keeps them. A 12x12x18 could work for a single crested, especially when young of course. Though it may be pushing it if you have a really large adult. Our Crested vivs are 'bio-active' but kept relatively simple, the only plants we use in those are Pothos. They can tolerate the abuse of having a 40 gram male jumping around on them during the night, and don't require much lighting. Many plants are rather delicate for them and get trampled.  Your watermelon Pellionia may hold up, but I have doubts about your rabbits foot fern long-term. Regarding lighting, don't use that incandescent bulb you have in your other thread...cresteds get stressed by high temps. Room temperature (70's) is fine, but avoid anything 85 degrees F or warmer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tittysprink (Oct 17, 2016)

What type of bulb/fixture would you recommend for a crested, i tried home depot and some other tool store, the options were really limited so it would seem i have to order one online.  Ill start looking for a pothos, and i was reading that the two plants i already have need indirect light, how could i position that exactly?


----------



## viper69 (Oct 18, 2016)

Tittysprink said:


> What type of bulb/fixture would you recommend for a crested, i tried home depot and some other tool store, the options were really limited so it would seem i have to order one online.  Ill start looking for a pothos, and i was reading that the two plants i already have need indirect light, how could i position that exactly?


For some plants, indirect lighting can be as simple as sunlight through the window. However, that MAY warm up your tank too much. Cresties like it on the cool side relative to most herps.

I would visit the gecko forum, there's a whole community like this forum, just for cresteds and other geckos.

Only think you can get at HD is basic lights that put out heat. No herp bulbs that's for sure.


----------



## vespers (Oct 18, 2016)

Tittysprink said:


> What type of bulb/fixture would you recommend for a crested, i tried home depot and some other tool store, the options were really limited so it would seem i have to order one online.  Ill start looking for a pothos, and i was reading that the two plants i already have need indirect light, how could i position that exactly?


Like I mentioned in your other thread, use LED: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/plant-lighting-for-terrarium.288061/
Indirect light refers to direct sunlight, not lights we use in our tanks. Your fern will actually prefer brighter lighting, as far as artificial lighting is concerned. And be prepared to trim often: Your fern, your watermelon vine, and pothos will all quickly grow too large for your little tank if not pruned.


----------



## Tittysprink (Oct 23, 2016)

I am making a background for the tank with expanding foam, silicone, and coco fiber, would you guys have any recommendations on a safe expanding foam to use with animals?


----------



## viper69 (Oct 23, 2016)

Tittysprink said:


> I am making a background for the tank with expanding foam, silicone, and coco fiber, would you guys have any recommendations on a safe expanding foam to use with animals?


Great Stuff foam is pretty much what the overwhelming majority of people  use.


----------



## Tittysprink (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks, i looked it up and ordered a 12 oz. can of the pond and stone black goam from Great Stuff Foam.


----------



## vespers (Oct 24, 2016)

Expanding foam backgrounds won't last as long with geckos though. The coating will eventually rub off in places. Usually those backgrounds are used for dart frogs or "gentle" inhabitants. That's why I use cork bark backgrounds for my crested vivs instead. That, and bark is a natural texture for them.


----------



## Tittysprink (Oct 24, 2016)

Alright, so I will mostly use the cork bark for the background, and use the expanding foam to fill in the small gaps.


----------



## viper69 (Oct 24, 2016)

vespers said:


> Expanding foam backgrounds won't last as long with geckos though. The coating will eventually rub off in places. Usually those backgrounds are used for dart frogs or "gentle" inhabitants. That's why I use cork bark backgrounds for my crested vivs instead. That, and bark is a natural texture for them.


What's wrong with a little man-made erosion, thought we were simulating nature


----------



## viper69 (Oct 24, 2016)

Tittysprink said:


> Alright, so I will mostly use the cork bark for the background, and use the expanding foam to fill in the small gaps.


You should head over to Dendroboard and the Gecko forum main site to see some build ideas. Mind you DB is for frogs, but I saw a few Crested builds recently.


----------

